# Xingyiquan addict, at it again



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2017)

Xingyiquan addict, at it again - Blog post

And yes, I do realize I am hopeless as it applies to ever stopping xingyiquan


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi I'm Dong xiaohu and I'm a Xingyiquan addict.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## donnalim (Mar 5, 2017)

you are hilarious! but i bet if you did that move another 10,000 times....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2017)

donnalim said:


> you are hilarious! but i bet if you did that move another 10,000 times....



not sure what this means


----------



## mograph (Mar 5, 2017)

donnalim said:


> you are hilarious! but i bet if you did that move another 10,000 times....


That's not him in the pictures, you know.


----------



## mograph (Mar 5, 2017)

Dong xiao hu said:


> Hi I'm Dong xiaohu and I'm a Xingyiquan addict.
> 
> Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


"Hi, Dong!"



(Coffee, doughnuts and fellowship after the meeting!)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2017)

Dong xiao hu said:


> Hi I'm Dong xiaohu and I'm a Xingyiquan addict.
> 
> Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk



Howdy, you do realize there is no cure......


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 10, 2017)

mograph said:


> That's not him in the pictures, you know.


It is not....hmmmm good to know.


----------

